# Weird things you see walking down the street



## WobblyHand (Aug 17, 2021)

So I'm at my computer just looking at HM and look out the window.  Blinked a couple of times, because it's not everyday you see a Boston Dynamics 4 legged robot dog with a pan-tilt "inspection" head strolling on the sidewalk.  My wife was outside and saw it too.  Amazing thing. Walks like a real 4 legged animal.  I went to the bostondynamics website and saw they were for sale now.  A cool $104K will get you one just like it.  Sorry, no pictures.  I had left my phone in the bedroom but couldn't remember where it was in the heat of the moment.  Darn CRS!

It's "owner" was walking about 4-5 feet behind it, probably testing it.  

What weird things have you seen going down the street?


----------



## Lo-Fi (Aug 17, 2021)

But have you seen them dance?






Spot (the dog) appears a minute in. Boston Dynamics were owned by Google for a time... I suspect somebody pointed out that they were sailing somewhat too close to Skynet!

If anything weird happens round here it's usually me behind it! I did once see a guy roll a MK2 escort shell down the road on a bread trolley, though.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nothing so sci-fi, just the daily parade of meth heads, junkies, transients, thieves, hookers, and dealers who use my front yard like their personal trash can...  I guess that's life living between a shelter, two soup kitchens, a park, the courthouse, and the community resource center...


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 17, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> Nothing so sci-fi, just the daily parade of meth heads, junkies, transients, thieves, hookers, and dealers who use my front yard like their personal trash can...  I guess that's life living between a shelter, two soup kitchens, a park, the courthouse, and the community resource center...


We have to pick up a lot of stuff from our yard.  People seem to think it's ok to just make a "deposit" and leave.  Don't understand that kind of thinking.


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 17, 2021)

Lo-Fi said:


> But have you seen them dance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boston Dynamics was recently purchased by Hyundai.

Spot did do a little sort of dance step when proceeding down the street, but nothing like the videos.  Spot was sporting an inspection head, so maybe it's dynamics are more limited.  Wouldn't want to lose his head, would he?


----------



## vocatexas (Aug 17, 2021)

The technology is fascinating, but it borders on scary to me...


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 17, 2021)

vocatexas said:


> The technology is fascinating, but it borders on scary to me...


Even as a technical person, I have to agree with you.  The potential for misuse is very great.


----------



## rwm (Aug 17, 2021)

Wait until it is running at 60 mph and carrying a weapon.
Robert


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 17, 2021)

rwm said:


> Wait until it is running at 60 mph and carrying a weapon.
> Robert


Personally, I hope to never to experience that.  As a war fighting machine, (on our side) somewhere else, maybe.  
Potential for misuse is very great, especially coupled with AI.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 17, 2021)

Wasn’t walking down the street, but was in my office and saw movement and looked up to see this big female red tail hawk sitting on my fence. I couldn’t get her look at me and snap a pic. The couple of times she looked talk about a piercing stare!
We have several generations of these red tails that have their offspring high in the eucalyptus around here. Being on the edge of a 22,000ac park that is basically wild we see lots of wildlife. Had a bald eagle down on the bay too.


----------



## jwmay (Aug 18, 2021)

While eating at Five Guys in Indianapolis recently, I saw more cool stuff than I would have imagined. A saw a "gang" of people riding motorized one wheel skateboards, a man on some sort of motorized unicycle who looked like the rocketeer, and a guy who was "singing aggressively" at the reflective wall of Five Guys, not knowing we were sitting on the other side observing. It was a trip! But no robot dog. Bummer.


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 18, 2021)

Try walking thru downtown Baltimore . You'll see thigs alot scarier than any of these !


----------



## kb58 (Aug 18, 2021)

Ike Turner was a neighbor in our very average middle-class neighborhood for the last years of his life, that was pretty weird.

If only he'd have said, "Great idea, Tina"... but I digress.


----------



## kb58 (Aug 18, 2021)

Speaking of hawks, we had a Very noisy family of five(!) living in our backyard this spring. Noise from sun up to sun down! Two of the kids were always fighting, to the point that they'd get into it mid-flight, and "argue" all the way to the ground, crashing down not 10 feet from our backdoor, then look all surprised that we were standing right there. They also had a great interest in our koi pond. They seemed to understand that wet wings = trouble, so they never tried anything, but they'd stand right on the edge and just stare.




Oh, and I'll leave you with this weird plant I saw at a nursery. Now I'm not going to say what *I* saw when I first noticed it, but will let you draw on your own imaginations  I really should have bought it... would have made a great conversation starter...


----------



## Jubil (Aug 18, 2021)

Not weird or anything, just not common.
	

		
			
		

		
	





As you can see, they are at the back porch. 
Chuck


----------



## WobblyHand (Aug 18, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Try walking thru downtown Baltimore . You'll see thigs alot scarier than any of these !


I remember walking through the Block at 2am in downtown Baltimore some 45 years ago.  Saw stuff I have never seen, nor ever want to see again.  Quite the eye opener for a naive young man.  Guess you are telling me things are still weird and scary there. I'll cross the Block off my bucket list then     Honestly, I'm glad I experienced it, but real happy not to go again.


----------



## mcostello (Aug 18, 2021)

Taken just now, Mommy deer and 3 others.  Couple of years ago We counted 16 in the front yard. A neighbor said We did not see the entire herd. She said there was 25 all togheter.


----------

